

Powell's turns the page - davidw
http://www.calendarlive.com/books/la-et-powell3dec03,0,7765211.story?coll=cl-books-features
I heart Powells
======
carpal
I love Powell's. On a recent trip to Portland, it was all I could do to walk
out of there without having spent over $200.

~~~
davidw
My trick was to go there just before lunch or dinner, so that eventually I'd
get hungry enough to leave. It's really a wonderful place.

